# New Apartment Painting/Accessory Ideas



## zrd5005 (May 8, 2011)

Hi,

I recently graduated from college and got my first "real" apartment in which I am allowed to paint the walls and do what I please with. I feel as if I have good taste when it comes to picking out and placing furniture (though this may just me a delusional self opinion haha) but when it comes to Painting/Accessory's/Wall Art I'm at a loss of ideas. I compete in triathlons and I like having both easy access to my bikes as well as having them in the open to be looked at as I believe they add something very unique to any room.

I was curious if anyone had any painting/color ideas for my living room, its attached dining room, and my bedroom. I've attached a view pictures and the overall floor plan (some pieces such as the night stands are a little off scale). Any input would be greatly appreciated.

I wish you all a great day.
Sincerely,
Zach


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

get 3" blue take and double it to make three 6" stripes, then paint each area a darker flat beige than the wall. you can also paint the center in satin which will brighten it. Put 3 different width shelves on the wall (and mix them up, not in a straight line). Add chucky accessories (such as movie reels if you are a movie buff), you could even do an old bike rim painted red. Something to balance the bikes on the other wall.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

*argh*

bad typing, blue tape not take.


----------



## zrd5005 (May 8, 2011)

I like the stripes idea. Online from what I've seen that I like, I really like rooms that use a medium/dull shade of blue and/or a light shade of green. Both make the leather really stand out and it makes the room a lot more colorful and interesting. I want the room to look good, not crazy, but throwing in some color other than the normal ones is something that I'm defiantly considering. I'm going to mess around with photoshop with the stripes and the color schemes that you and I just mentioned and see how they look.

On another note, what are the effects of light greens and medium/darker blues on rooms (ie do they make them appear smaller or have any effect at all?)
Attached is an example of a blue and a green room.
The blue room picture is something that I like and would consider. I like the greens in the green room but I don't think its my cup of tea.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

*its just paint*

I always tell my friends its just paint, its easy to change - don't be afraid of it. My study is blood red, my dining/living room top half of wall is pool table green, my movie area is deep purple.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

The bright blue is great, but its also great because there are so many windows. I also paint my ceilings. My sons room is light blue with clouds, another room is a grid pattern that I taped up to hide my attic access. All rectangles are the same size as my attic access and are white. Inside the rectangles each one is an alternating of 2 beiges. No one notices the access. I do know that gray is big right now. Are you looking for warm or cool. More contemporary or traditional.


----------



## zrd5005 (May 8, 2011)

Mainly I just want something that will look good and is an enjoyable place to be in. Preferably I would like to stick to lighter shades due to them visually adding space to the room and ease of painting back to white if/when I move out. I like modern styles.


----------



## AlyssaQB (Nov 24, 2010)

I would try something in the blue or gray family. Your apt looks really nice!


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

All the rooms look the same, dull and boring. Add some color and don't make it the same for every room . Give each room it's own personality. Different colors will create a certain feel and darks will give a more cozy effect while lighter shades are more open and airie. I like that blue but stay away from the green. Get a hold of a color wheel and spend a weekend visiting some model homes. The should give you some ideas and inspiration.


----------



## zrd5005 (May 8, 2011)

I think I am going to paint my bedroom a very light shade of gray which will go along with my bedding and lamps. I have my dining room accessory's primarily picked out, here is how it will look (had to mirror the image due to empty boxes in the corner).
Michael's was having a sale this week on pre-framed art so found a bunch of pieces that I like and fit my style.
Here are two of the pieces I got which I feel would work well in the dining room, and here is a picture of what I'm messing around with in my bedroom so far. I bought some wall sconces which I may or may not return for some larger ones but not sure yet if I want to place them above each lamp or on each side of the window.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

One large piece would be nice. However, you can out the pictures much closer together. Maybe leaving an in inch gap


----------



## zrd5005 (May 8, 2011)

So I liked the single larger item above the bed, and I found a poster (I know a little tacky) which I framed (and while doing so dropped 6feet and scratched the wall haha, but here is the piece.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

It looks great! How do you like it? I have to say that I agree with most of what mdaniels said. Good luck with your place!


----------



## zrd5005 (May 8, 2011)

Still upset with dropping the piece, but other than that I love the place so far haha 

By the way, thank yo so much everyone who has given some input and advice, it has been really helpful.


----------



## zrd5005 (May 8, 2011)

Finished everything the other night, here are the pictures. (I either need a new camera or I really need to learn how to take photos properly cause the lighting in all my pictures are terrible haha) Thank you all again very much for your input. Now just to figure out the paint color.


----------



## zrd5005 (May 8, 2011)

Rest of the pictures...


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

nice job - good luck with the painting.


----------



## myfourseasons (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi! You have already taken so many advices, which are quite good.


----------

